# Lunar Wrasse with Swollen Abdomen...



## courtshepp (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a 150 gal. FOWLR tank. I have a large Clown Trigger, HumuHumu Trigger, Nasso Tang, Snowflake Eel, and my poor sick Lunar Wrasse, as well as several urchins, Turbos, and a brittle star. Over the last few days I have noticed the Wrasse's abdomen starting to look a bit swollen and at first I was not really concerned, but today it looks abnormally large and I noticed a white "string-like" thing hanging out slightly from under the fish. The first assumption when you see something like that is that it must have a parasite, but that is pretty impossible seeing as though it has been about a year since I introduced anything new to the tank, and the food I use is all Bio-pure frozen foods.

After doing a bit of research today, the only other thing I was able to come up with was basically saying that it is probably some kind of genetic problem and the fish will most likely die. I have had this fish for about 2 years now and I would really be upset if I could do nothing but sit back and watch it slowly die. If anyone has any recommendations, I am pretty open to just about anything right now. I just want to get my fish better. As far as the mannerisms of the wrasse, it doesn't seem to be acting strangely and it is still eating. Please, can anyone help???!!!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

The Urchin you have wouldn't happen to be a Spiny Urchin, would it?


----------



## courtshepp (Aug 22, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> The Urchin you have wouldn't happen to be a Spiny Urchin, would it?


Nope, they are pencil urchins.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

